# New Niece/nephew contest



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Alright, my sister is about to bless me with another (3rd) niece or nephew. Her original due date was November 26th, but the Dr. is supposed to induce on the 18th (due to the fact that her Dr. practices near where she and my brother in law used to live and they want to stick with him). However, this being my sisters 3rd child she seems to think recent "movements" tell her that the baby may be born even before the inducement date. So, armed with all this information, you're mission if you choose to accept it is:

Correctly guess the:

Date of birth
Time
Gender
Length
Weight

You may guess as often as you like and I will pick the winner based on the closest. One caveat, you must be a member of CS as of the date of this post.

While I don't have the collection of some of the more esteemed members here, it's not bad 

The prize:
1 RyJ Churchill 98
1 VR Famoso 97
1 Bolivar PC 97
1 early 80's ERDM panatela larga
1 ERDM Demi tasse 90
1 LGC Med. #1 98
1 Toboada Salamone


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Date of birth: 18 November
Time: 00:19:20
Gender: Male
Length: 60 cm (Arrrrgh. Dont know about inches and feet here!)
Weight: 1.5 kg (Dont know of the pounds either...)


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Date of birth: 22 November
> Time: 00:19:20
> Gender: Male
> Length: 60 cm (Arrrrgh. Dont know about inches and feet here!)
> Weight: 1.5 kg (Dont know of the pounds either...)


The inducement date is the 18th @ about 8am I think, so if you think she will make it to that day, you only need guess Nov. 18th (this is assuming you think she will have the baby by midnight), time, gender, length and weight.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Need a hint. Where does she live.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> Need a hint. Where does she live.


hmmmmm, not sure how this bit of info might help you, but she lives in Connecticut


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Nov 18
10:00AM EST
7lbs 1oz
19 1/2" 
And you'll be breaking out the "It's a Boy!!" cigars....mmmmm


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Date of birth - 18 Nov.
Time - 8:00 AM EST
Gender - Male
Length - 18.89"
Weight - 6.174 lbs

What gender are the other 2 kids? .


----------



## friendoofop (Jul 20, 2004)

Nov 16
7:09 PM
Pink-banded cigars
7 lb 12 oz
20 1/4 in



You're gonna have one heck of a time picking the "closest" or someone is gonna have to get REAL lucky!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

WillyGT said:


> What gender are the other 2 kids? .


1 boy
1 girl


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok this time I think I got it right..

Date of birth: 18 nov
Time: 00:19:20
Gender: Male
Length: 1.5 feet
Weight: 7.7161 pounds (lbs)


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Date of birth: 18 Nov
Time: 11:23 AM
Gender: It's a Girl!
Length: 20"
Weight: 7 lbs 4 oz

How are those ERDM Panatellas from the 80's? I've seen the 1983's advertised, but never tried one.


Gaot Locker


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> How are those ERDM Panatellas from the 80's? I've seen the 1983's advertised, but never tried one.


pretty darn tasty to me


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

november 16th is a mighty fine day to be born


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Day: Nov 15
Time: 10:15pm
Gender: Boy
Length: 22"
Weight: 8.5lbs

I hope she has a healthy baby and congrats Opus


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

congrats!

nov. 18th
8:35 am
girl
21 " 
8lbs. 7 oz.s


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Congratulations !!!!!

Nov 18th
745pm
Think Pink 
19.5 '
7lbs 7 oz


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Congradulations,

Date of birth: 16 Nov 2004
Time: 11:31 PM
Gender: It's a Girl!
Length: 19"
Weight: 6 lbs 7 oz


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Congrats Marc...my shot at that Toboada

Date of birth: 18 Nov 2004
Time: 9:45PM
Gender: It's a Boy
Length: 20"
Weight: 8 lbs 3 oz


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Congrats Marc!

DOB: 11/14
Time: 11:53 pm
Gender: Girl
Length: 21 3/4"
Weight: 7 pounds 10 oz

PaulMac


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Congratulations on the soon to be new arrival.

Date: Nov. 18
Time: 11:35AM
Gender: Boy
Length: 19 1/2"
Weight: 9lbs 2oz.

Thanks for the contest! :w


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok, just a last chance for anyone who wants to get in a guess. My sister went into the hospital today about an hour ago. She was going in to have a "stress test" I think, which can sometimes trigger labor, if it doesn't she will be induced tom. morning sometime. Hopefully I will be the proud uncle of a healthy and happy new niece or nephew tomorrow, but one never knows, maybe it will take till Friday? lol Best of luck to everyone, especially my sister!!!!


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

OpusEx said:


> Ok, just a last chance for anyone who wants to get in a guess. My sister went into the hospital today about an hour ago. She was going in to have a "stress test" I think, which can sometimes trigger labor, if it doesn't she will be induced tom. morning sometime. Hopefully I will be the proud uncle of a healthy and happy new niece or nephew tomorrow, but one never knows, maybe it will take till Friday? lol Best of luck to everyone, especially my sister!!!!


Congrats,

Well my daughter turns one on the 23rd, but I do not wish your sister to wait that long so I will guess:

Date of birth Nov 18
Time 11:37
Gender female
Length 20
Weight 7lbs 4 oz.

Wishing Momma Pappa , kiddies, Uncles , Aunts and baby all the best and to have prosperous futures.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Date of birth - 18 Nov.
Time - 6:30 PM EST
Gender - Male
Length - 18.99"
Weight - 6.974 lbs


----------



## stevehawk (Nov 13, 2004)

Date of birth - 18 Nov.
Time - 10:10 AM Local
Gender - GIrl
Length - 19"
Weight - 6.1 lbs


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Date 18 Nov
Time 2:53 am
Gender Female
Length 21 3/4
Weight 7 lb 10 oz

PaulMac


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Congratulations!

Date: Nov. 18
Time: 6:30AM
Gender: Boy
Length: 21 1/2"
Weight: 8lbs 4oz.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Date of birth: 18 Nov 2004
Time: 11:31 AM
Gender: It's a Girl!
Length: 21"
Weight: 8 lbs 7 oz


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Date 18 Nov
Time 2:53 pm
Gender Female
Length 21 3/4
Weight 7 lb 10 oz

PaulMac


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

We still guessing?

Date 18 Nov
Time 10:26 AM
Gender Male
Length 22 
Weight 8 lb 4 oz

Congrats!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes guessing can continue until I post that the baby has been born and list the correct answers. I will say this, at 10:16am EST, she is in the hospital and has begun the inducement process.


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

Butch said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Well my daughter turns one on the 23rd, but I do not wish your sister to wait that long so I will guess:
> 
> ...


Best wishes! I noticed I didn't put AM sorry I am use to using 24hour clock.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Date: Nov. 18
Time: 9:50pm
Gender: Male
Length: 19"
Weight: 8lbs. 13oz.


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

date: 11/18/04
time: 11:32 am et
weight: 6 pounds 8 oz.
gender: female
lenth: 17"

Congrats on the addition to the family. I hope all goes well for both the Mother and child!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Date 18 Nov
Time 4:36 pm
Gender Female
Length 21 3/4
Weight 7 lb 10 oz

PaulMac


----------



## jerdog (Jul 29, 2004)

date: 11-18-2004
time: 3:30 est
girl
8pounds 6oz.
22 inches long
congrats on being another uncle!!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Date 18 Nov
Time 7:36 pm
Gender Female
Length 21 3/4
Weight 7 lb 10 oz

PaulMac


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

One More Time

Date of birth: 19 Nov 2004
Time: 3:45aM
Gender: It's a Boy
Length: 20"
Weight: 8 lbs 3 oz


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Date 18 Nov
Time 10:59 pm
Gender Female
Length 21 3/4
Weight 7 lb 10 oz

PaulMac


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Date of birth - 19 Nov.
Time - 5:30 aM EST
Gender - Male
Length - 19.19"
Weight - 7.174 lbs


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Date of birth: 18 Nov 2004
Time: 8:45 PM
Gender: It's a Girl!
Length: 21"
Weight: 8 lbs 7 oz


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

No more guesses!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

The correct answers are:

3:02pm EST
a beautiful niece
7 lbs. 12 oz.
19 3/4 inches long

The judge has tabulated the results.......................................



and the winner is..........................

Well I could have done this many ways, but since I listed the date, time and gender first I placed more importance on those items first then narrowed it down based on the closest of weight and length. It narrowed down to Butch, Goat Locker, PaulMac and Jerdog and of those three PaulMac was correct on gender, closest on time and weight. I think it was fun and I thank all of you for the best wishes (and I gotta say my sister got a kick out of knowing that there was a bunch of BOTL who were wishing her well and awaiting these results! LMAO) I hate to see any one person take all the spoils, so.....................

PaulMac will get the grand prize as it is listed
Jerdog, Goat Locker and Butch please PM me your address so I can send you a consolation prize 

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I wanted to be the first to congratulate you, on your new niece. Give your sister my best wishes and congratulations on her new bundle of joy. :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

OpusEx said:


> I think it was fun and I thank all of you for the best wishes (and I gotta say my sister got a kick out of knowing that there was a bunch of BOTL who were wishing her well and awaiting these results! LMAO) I hate to see any one person take all the spoils, so.....................
> 
> PaulMac will get the grand prize as it is listed
> Jerdog, Goat Locker and Butch please PM me your address so I can send you a consolation prize
> ...


Congratulations, please let your sister and your new niece us gorillas wish them well.

Great gesture Opus, way to spread the love!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Congrats and best wishes...so glad to hear everything went well!

Give them our best!

PaulMac


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

Congrats Uncle 

Glad to hear everyone is doing okay.

Give my best to all of the family.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Congratulations to you and the proud parents!

GoatLocker


----------

